# Wat is the best cobia blank?



## blanetankersley

I was wanting to know wat some of the best cobia blanks are?


----------



## nb&twil

It's all in the eye of the the beholder... Some of the common answers you'll recieve are AllStar 1088. GLoomis 1089 or 1088. Shikari SB909. Gator T90L/T90H. Seeker PS85. The list could go on, but those are some of the more commonly desired blanks for "cobia" fishing. But even within cobia fishing there's some variation of what you want. If you throw more baits/eels, you want something with a softer tip and slower action. Then if you want a jig rod, the length/strength depends on the weight of your jig, and line you plan on using.


----------



## delta dooler

dont think they make em anymore but my fave is a Fenwick 968, its a 8' er 

I bought 6 of these 15 years ago and IMO cant be beat !


----------



## John B.

fenwick 1208


----------



## kingling

gator t90l/t90h

and 

graphite usa bs85 super mag


----------



## John B.

> *kingling (4/18/2009)*gator t90l/t90h


he tells no lie.


----------



## Linda

NBTWill is right, the list can go on and on,but if i were to own only one, GraphiteUSA mega magbefore hastings bought them. Badest blank on the planet....


----------



## John B.

g-loomis 1088

Ernie built me a Shikari hotstick 909h (i think) that was a badass all-around rod!


----------



## sydbrn329

My favorite are the gutts butts by ugly stick. they don't make them anymore either. Wish I could find NOS


----------



## Linda

> *fishhead0429 (4/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Linda&Ernie (4/18/2009)*NBTWill is right, the list can go on and on,but if i were to own only one, GraphiteUSA mega magbefore hastings bought them. Badest blank on the planet....
> 
> 
> 
> whats wrong with the new ones ?
Click to expand...

They didnt uphold the duel helex construction to the original standards. Lots of breaks after the switch.


----------



## nb&twil

I just finished a Shikari 909 and it needs some finish on the thread, and I'm anxious to get out there and see how it works. I'll be in town tomorrow night and fishing the rest of the week. That rod will be for sale, since I won't have room to bring it back to Texas, if anyone is interested.


----------



## clubhunter

For all you boaters, what is the most ideal length for a Cobia rod used strictly from aboat. it woould be used for jigs and eel's.

thanks


----------



## kingling

some of the old ugly stick blanks were good

roddy gator tail rods

seeker ps 85 and 90[you need to pick them out because of the inconsistency]

pac bay rainforest 1089

the list goes on and on and on

the 2 main things is weather your going to fish on a boat or the pier

and what oz. lure your going to use


----------



## delta dooler

> *clubhunter (4/24/2009)*For all you boaters, what is the most ideal length for a Cobia rod used strictly from aboat. it woould be used for jigs and eel's.
> 
> thanks




I like a 8 footer in the boat, a 9 for the pier.


----------



## mackdaddy06

In myopinion the allstar 1088


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *John B. (4/18/2009)*g-loomis 1088
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie built me a Shikari hotstick 909h (i think) that was a badass all-around rod!




loomis never made a 1088 it was the 1087 was there 40 class 9 footer.allstar made the 1088 .allstar made the 1086 wich was equil to g loomis 1085.



i cant believe no one has mentioned lamiglas.i personally thing the GSB blanks were the toughest on the planet.the 108 stands for inches of the blank so the GSB 108 - H is truly one bad ass blank.it is very light but will definitly hold a cobe when you need to.



usa graphite are good blanks but pretty much priced themselves out of the business along with loomis .



if you want a heavy clunker than go with the gator.there fiberglass so enough can be said about that.ill stick with glass on a rod that sticks in the holder half the day and stick with graphite when i have to hold the rod.


----------



## Dylan

You could beat a ling to death with a T90H/L or Seeker PS80/85 or 90..Wouldnt even have to use a bait..


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *mackdaddy06 (7/26/2009)*In myopinion the allstar 1088


heres an allstar 1088 bottomfishing for amberjack.one of the toughest blanks ever made.


----------



## mackdaddy06

The lamiglass is a pretty sweet blank to as well as the gator blanks..they are tough as hell


----------



## atlast740

best cobia rod i ever owned was a 91/2 black harnell. was bad from tip to butt.next best was g loomis 1088 but they make them anymore


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *atlast740 (7/26/2009)*best cobia rod i ever owned was a 91/2 black harnell. was bad from tip to butt.next best was g loomis 1088 but they make them anymore




the only 1088 loomis ever made was a fly rod.there 1087 was the strongest 9 footer ever made and the one after that was the 1087 - 1

notice the sticker.it was the 15 - 40 class SW blank that meant salt water.they had the sw 1085 1086 1087 and 1087 -1

allstart had the 1088


----------



## -=Desperado=-

from bottom to top

allstar 1088 with 302 mitchell with aluminum spool and speed handle

lamiglass gsb 108 - mh with zebstaal

rainshaddow 108 mh

G Loomis 1087 -1 with old school 706z

G loomis 1085



any of these will work for cobia.


----------



## Tyler Massey

hey Will, you should let me use one of thoes next year so it will actually catch a cobia!oke


----------



## Tyler Massey

and doesn't Dylan have that one rod second from the top?? if it is the same one its a sweet rod!


----------



## Dylan

> *tmass (7/27/2009)*hey Will, you should let me use one of thoes next year so it will actually catch a cobia!oke




ONE of them will! The second one down is now MINE..And it still has a Mitchell on it..Just a 403


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *tmass (7/27/2009)*hey Will, you should let me use one of thoes next year so it will actually catch a cobia!oke


those are tools of destruction not toys for little kids.move along jr


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *tmass (7/27/2009)*and doesn't Dylan have that one rod second from the top?? if it is the same one its a sweet rod!


yeah after he let someone goober it up with the wrong colored thread.should have asked me bro i have the original thread still in my box.oh well.it will still catch fish


----------



## Travis Gill

You want ot sell me a 1088 or a Loomis 1087?


----------



## Dylan

You have to admit the wet sand job was good...That is a sweet rod..


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Freespool (7/27/2009)*You want ot sell me a 1088 or a Loomis 1087?


ill sell the 1088 for 300 as is.i have 2 1087's unwrapped new in the packages with the stickers for 400 a piece.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Dylan (7/27/2009)*You have to admit the wet sand job was good...That is a sweet rod..


teah he did a good job.it is a nice rod.wait till you see the deep drop spirals im putting together with the red dragon weaves on em.


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (7/27/2009)*hey Will, you should let me use one of thoes next year so it will actually catch a cobia!oke
> 
> 
> 
> those are tools of destruction not toys for little kids.move along jr
Click to expand...

Tools of destruction??? then why are they in your possession?? 

if it was a rod for catching 100lb Wahoo then i could see you having it but its a cobia rod!! they swim pretty close to the shore in the spring time if you didn't know.. lol


----------



## Dylan

You better take those off of here Will convicted felons cant have weapons..


----------



## jaceboat

does anybody have any experience with lamiglass BT 108-3m-b as a cobia rod? 



or any other 9ft fiberglass cobia rod?


----------



## obigwilliso

Allstar 1088 before they were sold.


----------

